# Is there any chance of passing with 150 questuons



## concha (Apr 15, 2017)

Took the paramedic test for the 4th, yes 4th time today , went to 150 questions again , just like the last three times. I know what u are thinking , but u are wrong I studied my butt off , every monute of every second I had free I was studying. I worked as a medic for a year beforw i took the test. I dont know what i was doing wrong. Anyway im wondering can you even pass this test if u go all the way to 150 questions??


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 15, 2017)

You can pass the test at any number.


----------



## concha (Apr 15, 2017)

Thank you 

Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## hometownmedic5 (Apr 15, 2017)

As stated, any number of question can result in a pass. That being said, the statistics of a maximum question allotment attempt are the inverse of a minimum question allotment attempt.

There are two parts to NREMT success. Knowledge and adaptive test taking ability. If you're sure you have the knowledge, then you're deficient in your ability to take adaptive tests. If this is the only adaptive test you can't pass, then you don't know the material.

It really is that simple. Are you studying by re reading your textbook over and over again, or are you using one of the many adaptive test prep programs available? If all you're doing is reading the text, then I'd bet your problem is test taking ability.

There are no hidden secrets, no code words, so secret handshakes. The tips for NR success are well documented on this board(hint: they all boil down to online adaptive test prep).


----------



## concha (Apr 15, 2017)

This is the first test like this that ive taken. Im doing both, ive spend lot to a grand on apps ans resouses : medictests.com , emt.nremt.com, JBlearning. Fisdap, flashcards , looked up the national protocols , reviewed the medic content course requirment outline and my text books. 

Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## concha (Apr 15, 2017)

Did a 48 hour refresher couse , the teacher said my knowledge base was fine, but i cant find a way to learn how to take this test. 

Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## hometownmedic5 (Apr 15, 2017)

Are you consistently scoring passing grades on the full NR simulation exams?

Perhaps its testing anxiety that's causing your issue. It's a thing. I think a lot of people use it as an excuse, but it does exist. If you're as well prepared as you say, and i dont know you and have no capacity to say you are or aren't, then that might be your answer. Perhaps a mild sedative would be in order.

Go to your doctor, explain what's going on, and get a couple of Ativan. Take one as a dry run before the actual exam and see how it works for you. Adjust the dose accordingly.


----------



## concha (Apr 15, 2017)

I took one pratice test a day and i waited til i passed 8 times in a row before i scheduled this last time. Im going to take ur advice, i am freaked out by the test but i though it was just from hoe much pressure was one me passing it. Thank u for ths feed back. 

Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## hometownmedic5 (Apr 15, 2017)

It's not a solution that addresses every bodies problem, but if you're consistently passing the full adaptive NR simulators, then you have command of the material and understand the testing procedures. All that's left is you psyching yourself out. That might help you to get out of your own way. And if it doesn't, one or two tablets of Ativan never hurt anybody.


----------



## concha (Apr 17, 2017)

I just got my test results from the test I took Saturday morning. I PASSED thank God!

Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## hometownmedic5 (Apr 17, 2017)

Congratulations! Welcome to the club.


----------



## DrParasite (Apr 17, 2017)

there is always a chance..... 

congrats on passing, now that you have passed, we can let you in on the secret handshake and tell you about the secret codes


----------



## hometownmedic5 (Apr 17, 2017)

DrParasite said:


> there is always a chance.....
> 
> congrats on passing, now that you have passed, we can let you in on the secret handshake and tell you about the secret codes



Not without a majority board vote after a 30 day comment period. Read your by laws sir.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 17, 2017)

DrParasite said:


> now that you have passed, we can let you in on the secret handshake and tell you about the secret codes





hometownmedic5 said:


> Not without a majority board vote after a 30 day comment period. Read your by laws sir.


We needn't forget the Stone Of Triumph:


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 17, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> We needn't forget the Stone Of Triumph:






Who keeps Atlantis off the maps? Who keeps the Martians under wraps? WE DO!! WE DO!!


----------

